# Changing my horrible profile picture?



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

I just recently got approved for Lyft and when the mentor took my picture it looked decent on his phone even though I absolutely despise pictures of myself. But when I logged into my account today I damn near vomited my gizzards right into the gutter when I saw how bad it looked on my profile.

It's way over-saturated and I realized the angle of my face and the smirk I have on my face is not to my liking.

Is there a way to change your profile pic with Lyft so I can take a new one where I dont look like a chubby-faced serial killer with a slightly demented look on my face that seems to be quietly saying _"Oh yes please get into my car and dont worry about the rope, zip ties, duct tape, black gloves, bloody shovel, and ball gags laying on the floor. Those were "accidentally" left in here by a previous passenger."
_
Any help or info would be appreciated!


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Some PAX like to be picked up by something green and prickly


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

LOL

ok funny guys.

Jonathan looks like Jeffery Dahmer's father.

Ok well I figured it out so I hope this works when I get my new pic taken after my haircut, shave, and facial liposuction on Monday. Going to post this in here in case someone else searches this subject on here...

https://www.lyft.com/help/contact/driver/2/2?m=1

or someone said you can email them at this address...

[email protected]


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I tried to change mine, but after all the excuses I gave up. In DFW you are lucky if you get a ping anyway


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> I tried to change mine, but after all the excuses I gave up. In DFW you are lucky if you get a ping anyway


I heard that. Been active a week and every time I go online I sit for 15 to 30 minutes and get nothing. Go online with Uber and have a ping within 5-10 minutes. I even tried leaving both on , giving Lyft a 15 head start and still only get Uber pings. I even looked to see if other drivers were close and nope does not seem to be.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Go to Love field. Just dont have a picture like above. WOW I thought mine was bad


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## mohammadhisoks (Oct 1, 2015)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 17613


Killed me lmfaooooo


----------

